# The Pokedex- how does it work?



## Colton O'Weekly (Jul 1, 2009)

If there's a thread like this I apologize.

Anyways, I recently realized that not only are some articles of the Pokedex are outrageous, but I realized that the way it works is somewhat... odd.

So it's supposed to be an encyclopedia of all Pokemon, right? Right. So why do you have to capture Pokemon to get their entries? I mean, couldn't it work by merely encountering them? And how is it that if you need to fill it in, why do you recognize every Pokemon you come across? It's like the Professors want you to waste time trying to fill in a Pokedex.

The anime itself, I suppose, does have a better idea of the Pokedex- where it actually does contain all known information on the Pokemon. It doesn't require the capture of them.

So how does the Pokedex work? And when you capture a legendary like, say, Palkia or Groudon or other Pokemon, why does it act as if the Pokemon has been researched already and you just unlocked the data? 

I'm sorta thinking it scans the Pokemon's brain or something like that, and gets information- judging that it isn't a finished encyclopedia. But you'd think that Pidgey would have an entry right away, since it's so common. Or I would at least.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, very thoughtful of you, that would be cooler if you didn't know the pokemons name before you caught it. Also, you're right about the legendarys, you should have to bring them back to the professors and get them researched or something
, fwee~


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 1, 2009)

I think the Pokedex is a generic, empty encyclopedia, and it gets basic data by encountering a Pokemon (Name, type, etc.)

Then when you catch it, it can further analyze the Pokemon, giving you that information.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

(in before "it's just a game")

Maybe your character puts some of the information in but they don't show it to avoid the tedium. Most of it tends to just describe the Pokémon's behaviour and physical attributes, so it could happen. That or I'm stupid :D


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 1, 2009)

The other thing is that if every kid gets a Pokedex when they start on their Pokemon journeys, and they all get the exact same entries, for the Pokedex, you'd think that the Professors would get tired of reading the same data over and over and over, and that say, the 30th kid could just use the previous kids' data to fill his own.

In other words, after one kid fills the entire Dex, why does everyone else have to go out and find the information *again*?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 1, 2009)

The Pokedex is a record of the names of Pokemon, their behavior, and other specific stats. Assuming the trainer has a list of known Pokemon with him, and can recognize a Pokemon from this list by its appearance, the Pokedex is an empty encyclopedia waiting to be filled; the names of all Pokemon are already known, they just need to be reorganized in the Pokedex system. Description and stats come from observation, much like how Charles Darwin did his studies. The Pokedex is filled in as the trainer completes his journey. If the names of Pokemon are not known, then the trainer who finds Pokemon gets to name them, and records the new name in the Pokedex.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

Aethelstan said:


> The other thing is that if every kid gets a Pokedex when they start on their Pokemon journeys, and they all get the exact same entries, for the Pokedex, you'd think that the Professors would get tired of reading the same data over and over and over, and that say, the 30th kid could just use the previous kids' data to fill his own.
> 
> In other words, after one kid fills the entire Dex, why does everyone else have to go out and find the information *again*?


If you mean why do you need to capture the same Pokémon in subsequent versions, maybe it's because new discoveries are made about old Pokémon or they need further study. Notice how the Pokédex entries are wont to change between generations.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 1, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> If you mean why do you need to capture the same Pokémon in subsequent versions, maybe it's because new discoveries are made about old Pokémon or they need further study. Notice how the Pokédex entries are wont to change between generations.


No, I mean within a single region. Where all the Pokemon stay the same and are seen again and again and again.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2009)

Aethelstan said:


> No, I mean within a single region. Where all the Pokemon stay the same and are seen again and again and again.


Ah, sorry.
Well the point is I don't think anyone else DOES get a Pokédex. So your hero is the only person collecting this data, except Gary/May/Brendan/Dawn. I seem to remember there's a Pokémaniac in the Rock Tunnel who expresses jealousy at your Pokédex, and I've a feeling there are several others like him.

I've a feeling I'm still missing the point of your actual question, but still xD


----------



## President Michael Wilson (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Pokedexes seem to be like limos- Everyone knows what they are, but few actually have one

Anyway

I think it's a game the Professors play. Each professor gives a random kid a Pokemon and a Pokedex and see who can complete the dex first

Oak obviously is the reigning champion seeing as how he's the most well known


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 8, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Ah, sorry.
> Well the point is I don't think anyone else DOES get a Pokédex. So your hero is the only person collecting this data, except Gary/May/Brendan/Dawn. I seem to remember there's a Pokémaniac in the Rock Tunnel who expresses jealousy at your Pokédex, and I've a feeling there are several others like him.
> 
> I've a feeling I'm still missing the point of your actual question, but still xD


I guess that I'm thinking too much into fan speculation. A lot of fanfictions I've read speak of the Professors standing before a large group of kids, all of whom receive a starter and a Pokedex.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 8, 2009)

Colton O'Weekly said:


> And how is it that if you need to fill it in, why do you recognize every Pokemon you come across? It's like the Professors want you to waste time trying to fill in a Pokedex.


What's wrong with that? For all we know, they're convinced that if those kids weren't focusing their energies on things like catching them all, they'd be doing all sorts of illegal and pseudo-legal things.

Just making sure they don't grow up to be delinquents. *nod*


----------

